# Online Horse Shows



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

That's a little weird, but cool. I would be worried if everyone had a chance to take multiple video takes of their horse and chose the best one. The whole thing about showing is going somewhere new and doing your best in that five minutes. But this is a good option if there are no shows to be had, or if you are a beginner looking for advice. I'm kinda split. :/ Like if someone had their video from the World Championships and submitted it, competing with people in their backyards... Or if there's even a way to verify that the horse is indeed yours and not somebody else's you found on youtube.. But the winning money looks very lucrative! $500 for winning a showmanship with only 8 entries.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've wanted to try this too. Will you report back if you end up trying it out? 

There is also InterDressage. Home

ETA: just realized you DID try it out. Great to hear it was a good experience!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes they even sent me a "Congratulations" certificate with my prize money cheque!! I am filming another test this weekend and submitting it to the "voice over" clinic with Natalie Lamping 

I just thought I would advertise it here because everyone is always looking for a cheap way to show and it looks to me like they do not get a ton of entries.

Although it's not at a show, if you know you are getting videoed and judged you are still going to be nervous!! Plus getting feedback on your riding is always great, especially for $15 and if there is prize money involved lol.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Prize money?! I'm interested!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

That is so cool! I joined up 2 horse shows right away as it is not every day I get to compete against americans (I am in NZ) by a recignised judge! Thanks for telling us.  It saves me $50 float hire too.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

This is really neat, thank you very much for sharing! Plus it's really cheap. 

How did you find the comments to be?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Natalie Lamping is an FEI judge and she is spot on. Can't speak for the judges in the other disciplines though.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## BreanneAlter (Jul 2, 2014)

Anebel, I realize this is an old thread, so my apologies for bumping it. Two years ago, i did lessons through this program. I was going to check it out again for competition, but it appears to have disappeared. Do you know what happened?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

That would be awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I am curious as well... It looks like fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

There is or was a online horseshow association that catered to western riders, had series, end of series awards, buckles and money. Wish I could remember what it was called for those who might be interested!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

For UK users, there is 'dressage anywhere' which is proving extremely popular.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dixiebella (Sep 5, 2014)

I compete in online horse shows, they are a lot fun! I have won a buckle, a jacket and a couple of hoodies. All from the comfort of my own yard


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Found it for those interested-
Home - International Performance Horse Development Association

They have in-hand, western and dressage tests is any tack


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Found it for those interested-
> Home - International Performance Horse Development Association
> 
> They have in-hand, western and dressage tests is any tack


 thanks for posting! I'm hoping this can help keep me motivated in dressage over the winter!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Just bumping this up, had anyone done shows at the link posted above?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

Standardbred said:


> It saves me $50 float hire too.


I love the thought of my horses riding on a float!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> Just bumping this up, had anyone done shows at the link posted above?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I haven't but like you was thinking about trying one just to keep motivated through the winter. There isn't even schooling shows during the winter here.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I haven't but like you was thinking about trying one just to keep motivated through the winter. There isn't even schooling shows during the winter here.



Which classes are you going to try? I was thinking dressage work my mare and probably the groundwork ones with my gelding. I couldn't really tell if you had top move through the levels or if you could just pick a test in the middle to start with....

IHave tons of trouble with dressage motivation in the winter!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I will have to look through the class lists again, if I remember right there were some ranch riding and reining classes. 
I know it's hard to stay motivated unless you have a heated indoor arena! Lol! Then Spring rolls around, shows start popping and it takes forever to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## IPHDA (Jun 7, 2009)

I found this discussion while checking site referrals for the associations web site. 
Thanks to who ever mentioned IPHDA, and if anyone has any questions about showing with us please feel free to email or call me, [email protected] 903-815-4738
We hold shows every month except December, and our current class list is 

*Performance Horse Development* (the class we designed for DIY trainers and internet showing)
*Rider confidence classes*
*Ranch Handling*
*Ranch Trail* 
*Ranch Riding *(Ranch Pleasure 
*Any Tack Dressage*
*Performance Horse Competitions* (freestyle class where the exhibitor makes up their own pattern with obstacles and maneuvers) the judging criteria is very similar to figure skating judging where the maneuver and obstacle have a difficulty value assigned. The judging is designed for online showing and different types of obstacles and maneuvers.)

Thanks again for talking about the greatest horse show in your Back Yard. 
Rod


----------

